# first experiments with resin



## gilljc (13 Feb 2015)

Been wanting to try resin inlays for a couple of years now, but never got round to it, found that searching for resins and pigments was difficult in the UK. Anyway just tried two different resins, both epoxy, one tinted and one a glitter resin. The pic is the lilac glitter resin which looks pretty promising, although it doesn't show up so well in the pic, the other one hasn't had it's picture taken, cos it nearly all oozed out the back through the masking tape - yuck what a disgusting mess!!!
Got another type of clear epoxy on order, but will be trying some more over the weekend - fingers crossed


----------



## Alexam (13 Feb 2015)

That's a good first attempt. Looks very promising for more and I await the results soon.

I'm presently interested in inlay work and methods used by members in this area. Pity there isn't an Inlay-Veneer-Intarsia forum on UKW


----------



## Claymore (13 Feb 2015)

.......


----------



## 8squared (13 Feb 2015)

Looks good, will be interesting to see how far you can go with it and what designs you will come up with.


----------



## Walney Col (14 Feb 2015)

gilljc":19l5sa7p said:


> it nearly all oozed out the back through the masking tape - yuck what a disgusting mess!!!



Try some of this stuff Gill, I love it for jobs that involve resin... 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1-Big-Rol...Scrapbooking_Glue_Tape_EH&hash=item1e84dd98a7
It sticks like crazy to almost anything peels off nicely and should put an end to messy leaks.
Col.


----------



## bodgerbaz (14 Feb 2015)

Good tip Col. Gill, also keep an eye out at Lidl and Aldi who also sell this tape on a regular basis.


----------



## jamiecrawford (19 Feb 2015)

So do you back the cut with tape, then pour the mixed resin in? If not, what's the process, in simple terms, please? I've been thinking about getting insects from eBay, and mounting them in forstner'd holes in resin.


----------



## Chippygeoff (19 Feb 2015)

Jamie. I found it difficult working with resins, the hardening times varied considerably despite mixing the same amount of resin/ hardener ever time. For what you have in mind it would be perfect as you would only need clear resin, I mixed colours with mine so that may have been the problem. I used to cover the back of the wood with wide masking tape and made sure it was really pressed home hard. Some of the members have mentioned sticky backed foil and this may be a better bet.


----------



## Claymore (19 Feb 2015)

.....


----------



## Walney Col (19 Feb 2015)

jamiecrawford":1uy5d2i8 said:


> So do you back the cut with tape, then pour the mixed resin in? If not, what's the process, in simple terms, please? I've been thinking about getting insects from eBay, and mounting them in forstner'd holes in resin.


For cuts that go all the way through I've found nothing sticks better than the foil tape I left a link for the other day. For small things like embedding insects however you'd probably prefer to just drill a hole part way through then top it off with resin. If the level of the resin is lower than the surrounding wood you'll get a nice clear finish to it just from the curing process, but if you fill it proud then sand it back flush you'd need to apply a couple of coats clear lacquer to fill the miniscule opaque troughs left by the sandpaper to make it go clear again.
Col.


----------



## gilljc (19 Feb 2015)

Jamie
I backed the first cuts with ordinary masking tape, which works very well with the resin I am using mostly so far, it did not work with the brand name resin which is very runny. I used the foil tape on subsequent experiments with pretty much the same results, so I definitely know which resin not to use :roll: 
I made a little box using router inlay, which worked pretty well, although I probable should have made the butterflies a little deeper for the edge, where I messed up a little with the round over and sanding.
I think embedding objects should be fine in forstner bit cuts, though if you were cutting deep you may need to go in layers?


----------



## gilljc (19 Feb 2015)

Col
was going to say thank you for hint with foil tape, although I did find it a bit difficult to peel off after, maybe I got the wrong stuff? got it from screwfix, cos it is just round the corner from me, and didn't have the patience, to wait for posted ones :roll: 
My next question was going to be about after sanding, as it does dull it down, a fair bit, although I have a kit for polishing out scratches on Perspex canopies that took it pretty shiny again, will try topping it off with lacquer, rather than the wax I would normally use. does it matter whether is satin or gloss lacquer?


----------



## Penny (19 Feb 2015)

What do you use to colour your resins? I take it you use clear and add some sort of pigment.


----------



## Walney Col (19 Feb 2015)

gilljc":2jelxoyf said:


> Coldoes it matter whether is satin or gloss lacquer?


I haven't tried the satin, but I doubt it'd give you as clear a view of what's inside as the gloss.


----------



## gilljc (19 Feb 2015)

Penny am using resin from resin8 and so far have mostly used their sparkle and mother of pearl resin which you mix with hardener. Just received some of their clear standard resin and looking forward to playing with it with pigments. Also using pearlex pigments via amazon, not too dear and some lovely colours so far hardly used a teeny pinch a little goes a long long way ☺
Col, found some gloss lacquer and I am absolutely thrilled with the results thank you so much for your help


----------



## Walney Col (20 Feb 2015)

gilljc":2aril3w7 said:


> Col, found some gloss lacquer and I am absolutely thrilled with the results thank you so much for your help


You're more than welcome Gill, and I'd love to see the results.
Col.


----------



## jamiecrawford (20 Feb 2015)

Great, informative answers from everyone, even Claymore (lol, joke!)


----------



## Walney Col (20 Feb 2015)

Just a quick add-on for Gill about insects...

As with leaves etc, I imagine you'll find them difficult to keep fully submerged in the resin while it's curing, so probably best to super glue their feet into the bottom of the holes then use a cocktail stick or similar to poke the resin right down underneath the bug so as to avoid trapping air bubbles under them.

Col.


----------



## jamiecrawford (20 Feb 2015)

More great advice. Maybe an addendum to Geoffs great tome?


----------

